# Chinese coffins



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, friends.
When I came back to my country I went to a woodworking workshop looking for some wood to make the boxes for my stuffs. I saw the construction of wooden coffins and I was amazed for the enormous quantity of manual work needed to make just one of these coffins. They are very expensive and are used for rich families for their beloved ones.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

wow What is done with the coffin? To big to bury


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I know Asians are relatively small, but it looks as though they would have to be buried on their sides, in those!!


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Weird looking coffins! My neighbor across the street made his own rough boxes for him and his wife to be cremated in. They are made out of pine and shaped like the old Western coffins. They hade to be built without anything that wouldn't burn. Unique!
Dennis


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

paduke said:


> wow What is done with the coffin? To big to bury


And also too heavy. They use a small crane to put the coffin on a truck. 

I saw some obituary ceremonies but never witnessed the burial process.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

In some areas of China, coffin's are banned...burials are banned...cremation is the only legal option. The coffin's Alexis showed pics of must really be some kind of big deal!!!


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> In some areas of China, coffin's are banned...burials are banned...cremation is the only legal option. The coffin's Alexis showed pics of must really be some kind of big deal!!!


How about the coffin is the cremation vessel


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

paduke said:


> How about the coffin is the cremation vessel


could very well be?? Would have to be one heck of a hot fire....


----------



## APridham (Apr 7, 2015)

This people really works hard.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

APridham said:


> This people really works hard.


Welcome to the forum, Alana.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Alana.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

That coffin opening is way too narrow for me. Would give me claustrophobia. That large finished one looks like a him n hers deal. Amazing what different cultures show.


----------

